# Want to lose weight but don't know where to start



## sparkle1 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm 5'11 and weigh 165 or so pounds. I know I'm not overweight but ideally I'd like to be 15 pounds lighter so I can fit into smaller clothes and get rid of some of my excess fat! I just don't know where to start 

I've tried counting calories but I always end up starving myself and then just giving in and eating loads of crap out of lack of motivation/depression. Does anyone have any tips on what foods to eat specifically? I know fruit/veg etc. but plain old salads are just boring. I'm going to start running on a daily basis to assist my diet but I'm at a loss food wise. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Said it before in this forum, will say it again: consider intermittent fasting. I'm closing in on 10% bodyfat using it, and my mother has lost 22 pounds since January (and she eats the same stuff she did before - quite a lot of junk). I don't count calories - I just eat until I'm full (not bloated). I don't feel deprived because I can eat big meals and eat a lot of what I want to eat.


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

*Just do it!*

Don't starve yourself and don't count calories. Just eat 'til you're full. Eat slowly and get a lot of fiber into your diet, 'cause fiber fills you up briskly. Get enough protein (!!). You may also want to take multivitamines if you do not already. Eat more fruits and greens! Your stomach shouldn't be a waste basket. If you're having a busy day, remember that a short walk is better than nothing! A beautiful body requires patience (!!). You don't really needthat bag of crisps, do you? And nor do you need that bowl of ice cream! Instead of thinking about going to the gym for ages, why don't you stop wasting your time thinking and do it? Know what I'm saying? Good luck! :boogie


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's just one tip that goes a long way, don't drink your calories. Get used to drinking lots of water instead of drinks that have calories and/or sugar. Water, water, water. Lots of ice cold water.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Eat nut's! Befor each meal! keep your carbohydrate portion too one serving and have protein and vegatables as well doing this keep your blood sugar stable and adds the fiber and fat you need in your diet. go for walk's after each meal get lots of sunlight and ton's of sleep! Eatting nuts before each meal can curve your appeite for a good 4 to 5 hours after eatting this is when optimal weightloss happens cause your never hungry!


----------



## mel (Feb 27, 2009)

A good place to start is to replace all refined grain with whole grain foods. Plenty of fruits and loads of vegetables. If you think salads are boring, try adding some nuts, dried fruits, loads of coloured vegies, legumes or even grains to it (You can also experiments with different dressings -balsamic vinegar and honey mustard is one of my favorite - I avoid oils like the plague, it is nothing but fat).

I always keep some cut vegetables in the fridge (along with peanut butter and humus) and a bowl of fruit on the table so if I'm starving I won't be tempted to go for junk.


----------



## little e (Jun 27, 2012)

I have had similar struggles with dieting and exercise. I was my heaviest in high school but am now about 15 or 20 pounds lighter (I'm 26). For me it was quite easy to shed the weight - by no longer obsessing about calories. The cravings seemed to vanish once they weren't the enemy any longer. I did cut out certain foods, primarily meat. I do eat fish for its health benefits, but I have found that without beef, pork, and chicken in my diet, I just naturally eat more healthfully. I'd say half my diet is super healthy and half is "junk." I simply try not to overeat, and this works for me.

Although I'm quite small, I still have not been happy with my body. I recently started working out in my living room using workout DVDs, and I have seriously seen a difference in the tone of my body. Just make yourself do it, and eventually it'll pay off.


----------



## sparkle1 (Jun 9, 2012)

I was going to start using my Tae Bo tapes which I have stashed somewhere as I have read they are really good for toning and losing weight compared to the faddy DVD's people from soap operas and whatever bring out.

I'm really picky with what food I like, plus always get stuck for ideas for dinner, etc. that's the main reason I dunno where to start :S


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It helps me to keep a container of cut up melon in the fridge. Cravings for sweets are easily slaked with juicy melon chunks! :]


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

PaysageDHiver said:


> Said it before in this forum, will say it again: consider intermittent fasting. I'm closing in on 10% bodyfat using it, and my mother has lost 22 pounds since January (and she eats the same stuff she did before - quite a lot of junk). I don't count calories - I just eat until I'm full (not bloated). I don't feel deprived because I can eat big meals and eat a lot of what I want to eat.


by any chance are you familiar with the Hodge twins?


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

sparkle1 said:


> I'm 5'11 and weigh 165 or so pounds. I know I'm not overweight but ideally I'd like to be 15 pounds lighter so I can fit into smaller clothes and get rid of some of my excess fat! I just don't know where to start
> 
> I've tried counting calories but I always end up starving myself and then just giving in and eating loads of crap out of lack of motivation/depression. Does anyone have any tips on what foods to eat specifically? I know fruit/veg etc. but plain old salads are just boring. I'm going to start running on a daily basis to assist my diet but I'm at a loss food wise.
> 
> Any help would be great.


i think your problem can be solved with resistance and cardio exercises. Its VERY difficult to lose fat just by dieting alone. Your body fat is just stored up energy, energy that must be burned off through physical activity. Control your calories and get plenty of exercise, I GUARANTEE you will lose the fat. I dropped 70lbs over a span of 14 months, so i have some experience in this area


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

calorie deficit is really the only way to lose weight. also it depends on your fitness level. if you want faster results combine cardio with a calorie deficit diet. only cheating ( as in eating anything you want for 1 day) every two weeks.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

For the fastest use  intermittent fasting 

Results Video 

Nothing, but nothing, will make you lose weight better.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

sparkle1 said:


> I'm 5'11 and weigh 165 or so pounds. I know I'm not overweight but ideally I'd like to be 15 pounds lighter so I can fit into smaller clothes and get rid of some of my excess fat! I just don't know where to start
> 
> I've tried counting calories but I always end up starving myself and then just giving in and eating loads of crap out of lack of motivation/depression. Does anyone have any tips on what foods to eat specifically? I know fruit/veg etc. but plain old salads are just boring. I'm going to start running on a daily basis to assist my diet but I'm at a loss food wise.
> 
> Any help would be great.


try body for life by bill phillips.

absolutely excellent for losing ''fat'' not just ''weight''. lots of diets make you lose weight but not nessecarily fat, which isn't a good look.

you don't starve on the body for life plan as you eat 6 meals per day. and every sunday you can eat whatever you like. and NO calorie counting on this programm either

a basic guideline for a meal would be to combine a protein with a carb and then add in some veg. for example chicken breast, brown rice, lettuce and brocoli


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

well i know its pretty obvious but diet is very important for losing weight (imo diet> exercise unless you have a large amount of excessive fat in which case you don't) You have to get use to eating healthy foods and avoiding the unhealthy ones (refined foods, etc). Be sure to take extra caution on foods with high sugar as this will boost your insulin and just make you more hungry. Also make sure to drink only water and lots of it. Consistent healthy diet with 30-60min of cardio a day is very effective. You don't want to lose the weight as fast as possible as large calorie deficiency are well not very healthy and require a lot of work(starving or large amounts of exercise) which just increases the chance of quitting. 

Good luck on losing the weight


----------

